
Simone Giertz is out of surgery and her doctors are very pleased - neurotech1
https://twitter.com/SimoneGiertz/status/1002036156752543746
======
lancefisher
Really great news, and heartwarming to see so many people pulling for her.

------
cfadvan
Excellent! I saw her short video she released yesterday just before her
surgery, and was wondering how it went. I hope her recovery is as quick and
painless as possible, she’s a great lady.

------
mrguyorama
Finally breathing again. Couldn't bring myself to watch her "Going into
surgery" video yesterday. I may not be close to her in any sense of the word,
but she is a valuable person to this world and certainly above average in
terms of humanity and kindness.

------
Isamu
Glad to see this update here, I was just thinking about it this morning.

------
brudgers
related,
[https://www.youtube.com/c/simonegiertz](https://www.youtube.com/c/simonegiertz)

